# Alyeska Resort, or other alaskan resorts



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys, whats up? i have ridden alyeska in girgwood AK one time but they had reginal ski team try-outs and half of the runs were closed  How do any of u guys feel about this place. AND what other resorts in alaska have you ridden or recomend.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i wish i had the dough for an ak trip..


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

wow that christmas chute footage is something else. . .i did not know it was so steep, that looks gnar. The rest of your videos on the tube were very helpfull, thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't suppose driving up from BC in the middle of winter is the best idea? Ohhh what I wouldn't do to see Auroras up there. I was checking out the links in the other thread you made about AK, absolutely stunning. Cannot imagine what that would be like.

A friend of mine told me there was this ferry/cruise thing that went up to AK. Since it also carries cars and cargo, take the thing up, and drive back down to Vancouver. One day...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

My vehicle is reliabe (2007 Subie) but I was just thinking, what happens if my car does break down somewhere between Prince Rupurt and Fairbanks. I hardly think CAA would cover that tow! A flight is about 500 round trip from SEA. The drive looks to be an adventure all in itself. Thanks for the idea Snowolf.

(Sorry about jacking your thread OP)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

nah its no big deal, and ill even throw some advice in my self, My dad spent nearly three thousand dollars on gas driving here from tacoma, washington. . .keep that in mind, also gas prices thru canada are a lot more than they aer in the u.s


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

three thousand? I can't imagine taking that much gas depending on the route I would take. If I was going to do this, I'd probably head over to Port Hardy, then to Prince George, and then finally get a ride up to AK using the Marine Highway System. It seems expensive, but it would be less than three thousand for the whole trip. Maybe one of these days


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep three large . .he drove a chevy with a four fifty four and a camper strapped to it and a dirt bike on the front,paying over five dillars a gallon to gas on the way thru Canada... Now these are very different circumstances than what u will be facing I a 2007 subi as far as the Alaskan marine highway go's book early because they fill up there car slots fast...I will be taking it in January to Bellingham WA and then driving to snoqualmie pass and mt hood after that. . .if u make a trip up I wish u nothing but luck and if it's before January hit me up and well ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

The site for the AMHS is pretty bad so I wasn't exactly sure what the fee structure would be like. How much is it from AK to Bellingham WA? Considering I live like five minutes from the Peach Arch crossing, it would be cheaper going to WA first because the ferry from Van to the Island isn't exactly cheap.

I don't think I will be going up this year, maybe the year after but I'll always keep this thread in my mind and will PM you whenever that might happen. It's something I wanted to do for a long time. Whats not to like? Good terrain, nice power and the aurora borealis!

Thanks for the wonderful insights alias.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

okay if you want to find your rate on the AMHS you need to click on the make reservations tab and it will ask you how long how wide and how tall aswell as what type of vehicle you plan to bring aboard, For me its a 14 foot long suv (jeep) they ask you what port you want to leave from and what port you want to arrive in, i am leaving from whittier and arriving in bellingham a grand total of 7 and half days on the boat's and a cost of $1,250 preaty spendy but definatly cheaper than driving thru canada, not to mention saving me a passport


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I figured that much but I wasn't able to find a listing for Bellingham to wherever it is up north I need to be in. Granted I didn't spent that much time looking but I figure it was about that much.

1250 sure isn't cheap but a flight up is a fraction of that. My car is even longer, at 15ft so it'll probably about the same. Whenever I head up north, I'll definitely hit up this forum to see who would be interested in a ride.

one of these days.... thanks for the info Alias..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

put bellingham to whittier or bellingham to homer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm local to this area and have spent more time at alyeska than any other resort. I've been going to alyeska since i was to young to board. I've ridden every run there is on this mountain. If you ever visit alyeska it will be by far the best experience you've ever had. My family and I visit the resort every Christmas for three days, and it is so fun. The best part of the resort is the night skiing. Although there is only one chair open it is still great. The really open the old chair, which has been there since the "70's for anyone who has been goings-here since then (not that i have) it really brings back memories. this year they've installed a new ticket system that automatically scans your ticket. Much improvements have been made since last year.


----------

